# 70kg keg for distance..



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Got just over a week to train for a 'spectator' event that is part of the strongman event that my gym is running on Saturday July 3rd..Not done any type of strongman events so i'm looking for an idea of what would be a reasonable distance and also some training tips to get me up to speed..

I'm 5'10 and weigh 75kg so its pretty much body weight i'll be carrying.

Any input be much appreciated..


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

A week to train? Good luck.....


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

squats and oats :whistling:

nah really just do compound movements


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is that all the notice thayve gave you a week!! Can't really train for strength in that short amount of time.

Is it just the 70kg keg your gonna be liftin?


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Gotta knuckle down n get on with it lol..So many factors to consider, grip strength, strength endurance, conditioning etc..


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah the keg is 70kg and only the 1 event i will be doing..Only got a week as it was only suggested to the organiser at the weekend..


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

See if you can pick it up first, wear some rigger gloves if you dont work with your hands on a normal day to day basis, and if in doubt wear steelies in case you discover it to heavy n falls on your big toe.

Well done though for having a go.


----------



## sthelensboy1989 (May 20, 2010)

no point trainning really as you will more than likely tire your body out for the event. just get something around the same weight and practice lifting and walking about with it. you can proberly do this at your own home. but good luck


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

id practice how your going to pick it up and carry it. where will you put your hands? which way will you carry it? sounds stupid but techniques is very important in strongman, and given the time period this is really the only thing you can work on.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

gumballdom said:


> id practice how your going to pick it up and carry it. where will you put your hands? which way will you carry it? sounds stupid but techniques is very important in strongman, and given the time period this is really the only thing you can work on.


agreed. id practice on technique, the lifting mainly.

if you're doing a full on basic strongman challenge, don't lift a finger for 3-5 days before the event. your body needs to be fully rested as on the day its going to get battered.

to be honest the keg is only 70kg which is really light, i don't see why anybody should struggle walking with that when it's off the ground. just practice the technique of lifting, once you've got it up if its reasonably comfortable then you should be able to walk it over the line.

good luck on the event.

EDIT - if you can , wear steel toe boots. drop that mofo on a foot and you'll know bout it. i've dropped a 10kg plate from chest height before on my foot and screamed, so i dread what 70 would do.

also if you can, post up a picture of the keg.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh carrying!!! I thought this was a keg THROWING event and i was trying to work out how far i could throw it LOL


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh carrying!!! I thought this was a keg THROWING event and i was trying to work out how far i could throw it LOL


oh loissss


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> oh loissss


 :lol: I forget that some of us are mere mortals and can't throw heavy things like beer kegs around:whistling:

Advice would be pick it up and run as fast as you can to the finish line


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

oh lois i could throw it....but it'd probably land on my foot haha


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> agreed. id practice on technique, the lifting mainly.
> 
> if you're doing a full on basic strongman challenge, don't lift a finger for 3-5 days before the event. your body needs to be fully rested as on the day its going to get battered.
> 
> ...


the op is only 75 kg, so thats nearly bodyweight in which case it may well be a bit more of a challenge, plus kegs are reall awkward to carry


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

gumballdom said:


> the op is only 75 kg, so thats nearly bodyweight in which case it may well be a bit more of a challenge, plus kegs are reall awkward to carry


ah, did read that but it shot my mind.

well all i can say OP then is just go for it son, hope you smash it!


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

mate i wouldnt train at all i have at least 5days rest before a comp to allow your body to be at it best


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

strangey said:


> mate i wouldnt train at all i have at least 5days rest before a comp to allow your body to be at it best


dude hes got to figure out the technique at least. he cant just go up to it on the day and scratch his head!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

can the OP do power cleans, and what weight?

i think for me i'd go for a 2 handed holding the keg to my chest approach, and then running as fast as I can manage!

i don't think it's that heavy, just awkard. I weigh 75kg, and I can pick people up who weigh about the same and carry them (in my arms) :lol:

the main concern would be lifting it properly and avoiding injury


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

wheres your gym at nelly1972. if its local ill come show you what to do.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi deeppurple i train in Dumfries at burns gym..If your close by could maybe meet up in Sun..The keg has to be carried at waist height across my body so i dont need to worry bout cleaning it to my shoulder..Had a wee go last night and grip was def the weak link once the keg started to hit of my thighs it knocked me out my rythem..

Got 30metres so thats the bench mark, just as well i like a challenge lol..

cheers for the input guys keep em comin..


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally pinned down the lad that owns the gym for some tips..He said not to lean to far back when carrying the keg as it tightens the ham strings, heavy end of the keg in my strong arm, and run like fcuk before lactic acid builds up..(oh and wear steel toe caps)..


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

nelly1972 said:


> Finally pinned down the lad that owns the gym for some tips..He said not to lean to far back when carrying the keg as it tightens the ham strings, heavy end of the keg in my strong arm, and run like fcuk before lactic acid builds up..(oh and wear steel toe caps)..


oh i see you've put your location now lol.

dumphries is a bit far for me!!! several hundred miles:laugh:

id have a wee practice at lifting it mate. just dont overstrain before the event. seriously 70 is sod all, you'll be fine.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

No worries Deeppurple, good of you to offer..Looking forward to the day, bit more relaxed about it now..cheers mate.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

nelly1972 said:


> Finally pinned down the lad that owns the gym for some tips..He said not to lean to far back when carrying the keg as it tightens the ham strings, heavy end of the keg in my strong arm, and run like fcuk before lactic acid builds up..(oh and wear steel toe caps)..


If anyone can explain to me how leaning back tightens the hamstrings I'd be grateful


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cant explain technically how leaning back when carrying a keg puts pressure on the hams but the advice i got from a well respected strongman that has competed at world and national level many times was dont fckn lean back..Now some people can come on and say thats a load of sh#t but after hearing the advice from someone that has actually tried it i would take that over some keyboard warrior who has just read theories etc..

Now after actually winning the event with a total distance of 110 metres i can tell you my hamstrings were tight as fcuk and were worse that when i've been doing hill sprints.

Phys sam next time go out and try something before u post then you will get a proper feel for something!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

nelly1972 said:


> Cant explain technically how leaning back when carrying a keg puts pressure on the hams but the advice i got from a well respected strongman that has competed at world and national level many times was dont fckn lean back..Now some people can come on and say thats a load of sh#t but after hearing the advice from someone that has actually tried it i would take that over some keyboard warrior who has just read theories etc..
> 
> Now after actually winning the event with a total distance of 110 metres* i can tell you my hamstrings were tight as fcuk and were worse that when i've been doing hill sprints.*
> 
> Phys sam next time go out and try something before u post then you will get a proper feel for something!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tight due to using as a brake because legs will not be locked (soft knees) with holding a heavy weight out front and walking.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

gb666 thats exactly how it was..cheers mate reps to you..


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

nelly1972 said:


> Cant explain technically how leaning back when carrying a keg puts pressure on the hams but the advice i got from a well respected strongman that has competed at world and national level many times was dont fckn lean back..Now some people can come on and say thats a load of sh#t but after hearing the advice from someone that has actually tried it i would take that over some keyboard warrior who has just read theories etc..
> 
> Now after actually winning the event with a total distance of 110 metres i can tell you my hamstrings were tight as fcuk and were worse that when i've been doing hill sprints.
> 
> Phys sam next time go out and try something before u post then you will get a proper feel for something!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I asked a legitimate (if rhetorical) question as far as I can see Nelly :confused1:

Unfortunately for you, it is a load of ****. Leaning back doesn't tighten your hamstrings.

The reason your hamstrings hurt is because as the last op said they're acting as a break to stop you leaning forward (as in a SLDL, RDL etc).

I don't remember questioning your mate's knowledge or lifting credentials? I don't remeber saying anything's a load of ****. He's right, don't lean back to much, but his theory as to why it's not good to do is wrong though.

There are other reaons leaning back too much aren't a good idea, but you probably wouldn't want to know those would you (not from a keyboard warrior) :lol:

In fact after reviewing your reply, the only thing I would question is your temperament 

Before you wade in, think about things.


----------



## ezra heatly (Jun 28, 2010)

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 389pt;" width="519" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">[TR] [TD]Looking for high protein meals without meat?[/TD] [/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

ezra heatly said:


> <table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 389pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="519">[TR] [TD]Looking for high protein meals without meat?[/TD] [/TR][/TABLE]


im lost now lol shakes fish lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

nelly1972 said:


> Cant explain technically how leaning back when carrying a keg puts pressure on the hams but the advice i got from a well respected strongman that has competed at world and national level many times was dont fckn lean back..Now some people can come on and say thats a load of sh#t but after hearing the advice from someone that has actually tried it i would take that over some keyboard warrior who has just read theories etc..
> 
> Now after actually winning the event with a total distance of 110 metres i can tell you my hamstrings were tight as fcuk and were worse that when i've been doing hill sprints.
> 
> Phys sam next time go out and try something before u post then you will get a proper feel for something!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nelly that was a bit out of order! from my experience of phys sam he is very knowledgable and talks alot of sense plus he wasnt saying your source was full of **** just asking for the logic behind the statement. by the way your face on the last two laps was a picture, i thought i pulled some funny faces but well done mate you beat everyone by a good two laps


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

By the sounds of it he asked a question and already knew the answer..But i apologise if i took it the wrong way and went on a bit..Sorry phys sam..

Thanks bigbear you should see my face when its my turn to get a round in lol..


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

good on yer girl, well done :thumb:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

heh, picked up the thread late 

ever tried picking up a large object and carrying on the diaphragm without leaning backwards? that would be hard and prety much gravity defying 

reason the hams get hammered is partly because of leaning backwards. the effort of walking forward whilst leaning backwards means you stab your heels into the floor to create forward motion. hence hammered hams.

but it was a totally late reply


----------

